# Ouch!



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Took a nice bite in the side during an escape. Only got one set of canines on me, and didn't penetrate through my scratch pants but put some good pressure down. The bruising should be pretty "colorful" in a few days lol. I kept running till the turn and out. It was kinda fun, in a messed up way lol


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Atta boy, a good dog bite puts some hair on your chest.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

or takes it off. :laugh:



Wild Wolf said:


> Atta boy, a good dog bite puts some hair on your chest.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

what were you biten by an alligator? those
punctures seem far apart. :laugh:


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> what were you biten by an alligator? those
> punctures seem far apart. :laugh:


Just a nice full wide open mouth of a working bitch lol. Those aren't punctures. No broken skin, just pressure/bruising


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Wild Wolf said:


> Atta boy, a good dog bite puts some hair on your chest.


My chest should be way hairier then


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

what was the dog escaping from?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Love the fact that a feisty bitch did that! 

Zefra has been known to make a few ummmm....... "love bites" of her own as well... LOL.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

yeah, i love it when a feisty bitch does that also.



elisabeth_00117 said:


> Love the fact that a feisty bitch did that!
> 
> Zefra has been known to make a few ummmm....... "love bites" of her own as well... LOL.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> what was the dog escaping from?


Me escaping from the dog


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

that's not funny but that's funny.



doggiedad said:


> what was the dog escaping from?





hunterisgreat said:


> Me escaping from the dog


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

We had a dog at training do the very same thing today during the escape bite. Didn't get quite the same mouthful as you did though.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

The escape bite is a specific part of the ipo routine. YouTube to see examples.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

doggiedad said:


> that's not funny but that's funny.



Yeah!!
We have to be the only people in the world who chuckle and enjoy something like this. 

I used to have those when Hans was in the land shark phase :wild:


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Oh! I didn't get it...but it's a training related bite? So was she supposed to do that or did something go wrong. I'm glad you're proud of that bite. I'd cry like a baby and be sad at my doggie all day if one of them did that to me...


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

hunterisgreat said:


> Took a nice bite in the side during an escape. Only got one set of canines on me, and didn't penetrate through my scratch pants but put some good pressure down. The bruising should be pretty "colorful" in a few days lol. I kept running till the turn and out. It was kinda fun, in a messed up way lol


 
Nice! It's all part of the job. I was punctured through a hard hidden sleeve last week working my trainers PPD. I put a ton of pressure on him and he responded well with the hardest bite he has ever given haha. I said he has punctured and she said "well, stop fighting" my response was "NO I like it" haha. We are some sick people.


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

let me tell you, when I come home sunday and change my clothes my girlfriend tells me "You are lucky I know you were at schutzhund doing helper work today, otherwise you'd have some explaining to do"


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

ayoitzrimz said:


> let me tell you, when I come home sunday and change my clothes my girlfriend tells me "You are lucky I know you were at schutzhund doing helper work today, otherwise you'd have some explaining to do"


 
Haha this is great! I get the same thing.


----------

